# Cohiba Identification



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The following was gifted to me by a coworker. Can you help Identify?
I don't have a ruler to measure, but I've compared size to Montecristo White Churchill.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, It's a FAKE Cohiba! sorry bro.

CBF:w


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

is there something in the band that tells you this?

EDIT: nevermind, I see things in the band that I didn't notice before, the font for La Habana looks thick? and the white block isn't uniform.....


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

khubli said:


> is there something in the band that tells you this?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, I see things in the band that I didn't notice before, the font for La Habana looks thick? and the white block isn't uniform.....


It is also mising the gold lettering, and third row of dots. Hey look on the bright side atleast it was a gift and you didn't spend $$$ on it.

CBF:w


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> It is also mising the gold lettering, and third row of dots.


For what its worth, I believe the gold lettering and fifth row of dots started during (or after) the 2003 production year. Nevertheless, the script font looks rather sketchy. :|

Here's CA's reference page for counterfeit Cohibas:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_copage1.html


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

y3n0 said:


> For what its worth, I believe the gold lettering and fifth row of dots started during (or after) the 2003 production year. Nevertheless, the script font looks rather sketchy. :|
> 
> Here's CA's reference page for counterfeit Cohibas:
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_copage1.html


It did start during the 2003 year. Besides that is a horrible looking band pre '03 or not. Being that aged Cohiba's are an expensive cigar. I figured it was post '02.

Hey, but what do I know, I never somked a Cohiba and I am just a newb. 

CBF:w


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Yeah, It's a FAKE Cohiba! sorry bro.
> 
> CBF:w


:tpd:


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

It's a fake Cohiba, and not a very well done one at that. I imagine a similar level of "effort" went into the tobacco, too. Prayers sent, if you smoke it.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bee... Ay... Dee: BAD.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It looks "oogy". :r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

you usually do not see "tooth" on a Cohiba wrapper either. Another give away is the head and cap of the cigar.

PS: And as a rule, unless a band is just absolutely horrid, do not go by the band of a cigar. I could post some Cohiba bands that I have that 90% of the members here would swear they are fake, yet they are original. Cohiba bands have changed several times since the beginning of the Cohiba brand.
No flame or disrespect to our members here.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks everyone for pointing out detail... information is knowledge.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

moki said:


> It's a fake Cohiba, and not a very well done one at that. I imagine a similar level of "effort" went into the tobacco, too. Prayers sent, if you smoke it.


Hey Moki, is there something in the image of the foot that tells you this? I was hopin you'd see this thread and particular the photo of the foot. I remember you making comments in another thread of how the tobacco is laid out 'accordion', but other things you should look for? I see the stems in the example on vitolas.net


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, right by the "C" in Cohiba the black and yellow boarders don't exactly match up.


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

it's the filler which is the dead give away- you're looking for red not green! 

Be careful about telling the person who gave it to you- some people can get very touchy when told that they got beat!


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe fakes but, khubli, you're photography skills would make even Wilkey jealous. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

It appears to be a fake Esplandido.


I had the chance recently to smoke a fake Cohiba- it had a wood taste from start to finish. And not Spanish cedar, but firewood-nasty.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Airborne RU said:


> Yeah, right by the "C" in Cohiba the black and yellow boarders don't exactly match up.


Someone go to Pg. 63 MRN....look at the post '94 bands (bottom right) The edge does not line up there...Is this normal?

I can tell that the "La Habana Cuba" is way to dark and thick"


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

JPH said:


> Someone go to Pg. 63 MRN....look at the post '94 bands (bottom right) The edge does not line up there...Is this normal?
> 
> I can tell that the "La Habana Cuba" is way to dark and thick"


Your just like me man, consult the Holy MRN for any matters concerning cuban cigars haha  Ok, now that the thread jack is over.... It does appear that the edges don't line up....unsure whether or not this is normal.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

accigar said:


> Maybe fakes but, khubli, you're photography skills would make even Wilkey jealous. What kind of camera are you using?


Nikon CoolPix 8700. I like it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what is the MRN?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Its a large book entitled Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post Revolution Havana Cigars written by Min Ron Nee...and consulted with Adriano Martinez Rius


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

"An Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars"
By Min Ron Nee 

Hence MRN. Many here, myself included rely quite a bit on this book.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info on MRN.. I'll have to look into getting a copy.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

looks very sketchy..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

moki said:


> It's a fake Cohiba, and not a very well done one at that. I imagine a similar level of "effort" went into the tobacco, too. Prayers sent, if you smoke it.


Bringing this back from the dead, I got around to smoking this tonight. I got tired of looking at it in the humi and I just didn't have the heart the throw it away.

It wasn't half bad, but partially bad being the clue. The aroma was almost a little too sweet. After I toasted the foot, I drew on it for a while and it was just kinda, mildly enjoyable. There were some hints and characteristics of some Cubans I'd smoked in the past, but it was very subtle, no WHAM, you're smoking a Cuban cigar.

I ended up smoking it down to about an inch and half while playing some pool. At that point, it just turned to crap harsh smoke out of nowhere. Tried purging but nothing helped.

The burn and draw on the cigar was pretty good, just tight toward the cap which I worked loose with my fingers.

It's up in smoke now, so this thread will now die.

Waited a little while and smoked a CAO Criollo. The Criollo was a noticeable better cigar.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Ouch... nothin's more depressin' that a Fauxhiba!:BS


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The question is, do you know what you actually smoked? Alot of crap has been found in fakes. u


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> The question is, do you know what you actually smoked? Alot of crap has been found in fakes. u


I agree. I also think that sometimes it depends on where the fake came from. Had one of my employees give me a Cohiba that he got while in Cuba. Fake no doubt - wrong size, too long, etc - I smoked it though and it was really good actually. I would have paid for a bundle of those fakes.

Ron


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

To me it could easily be a real Siglo 4 or 5. I think it's easy to scream fake when someone comes out with such a question, they are ripe for picking on when they obviously don't even know what they MIGHT have. Fake chance, 70%, nappy-ass real, 25-30%. It is not really as sketchy as some fakes I have seen. But Cuban cigars are not anywhere near as consistent in appearance or taste as some people like to say they are. WE WANT them to be, but the truth is, you are micro-scrutinizing a moutain of speculation when you say for a fact that a rough appearance means a CC is fake. Still, it might be, certainly tilted more to the fake side than the real, given the fact that it just dropped into your hands.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> The question is, do you know what you actually smoked? Alot of crap has been found in fakes. u


Not so sure.. Looked and smelled like tobacco. If I contract some strange disease I'll let you know for sure.

The source of these sticks were definately Miami. I'm thinking he paid in the neighborhood of 400/box. He's smoked a few and is still around so I can't imagine it's too detrimental to my health.

Ji


----------

